# GfK Teichwanne flicken



## Webranger (8. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei ebay eine GfK Teichwanne 2x1,75 für einen Euro ersteigert. Der Verkäufer hat sie mir dann sogar noch vorbei gebracht  Top Typ 







Der Teich hat aber leider zwei kleine stellen die undicht sind. (Stand aber auch in der Beschreibung)

Meine frage ist nun ob ich die Löcher wohl mit dem Zeug dicht bekomme

Ebay artikelnummer 110976448101

Oder ihr mir was anderes empfehlen könnt?

Gruß danyel


----------



## Zermalmer (8. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Hallo Danyel,
Sollte eigentlich gehen.
Musst glaub ich die Stellen drumherum aber großzügig anschleifen, damit das neue Material dann sinnvoll Halt mit dem Alten bekommt.

Ich glaube Du brauchst dann aber noch sowas wie Topcoat, damit das GFK dann Sinnvoll versiegelt ist.
(Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zuviel Unsinn geschrieben  )

Evt. kann noch jemand mit GFK Erfahrung was genauer dazu sagen.


----------



## Boxerfan (9. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Hei Danyel,
ich habe mal so eine Schüssel geflickt. Anschleifen, mit Bremsenreiniger die Stellen reinigen um sie fett- und staubfrei zu bekommen, dann schichtenweise feine GFK Matten und Kleber mit Härter auftragen. Fang mit dem Kleber als erste Schicht an damit sich die matte anpaßt.


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Hallo Danyel,
:Willkommen2

Glückwunsch zu dem Schnäppchen und viel Spass beim einbuddeln. 

Wie Dietmar schon schrieb, anschleifen, fettfrei machen (geht am besten mit Aceton), dann Schichtweise Kleber und Matten auflegen.


----------



## Webranger (24. März 2013)

Greift das Aceton nicht den Kunststoff an?

Erstmal Brauch ich min 16grad das ich mit dem Flicken anfangen kann


----------



## wuugi83 (25. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

nein acteon greift das nicht an ... nur deine finger ..also handschuhe tragen 

ansonsten : mach nur eine wehnige schichten von innen eine bis 2 und noch welche von außen ... macht mehr her bei der optik ... am ende versiegeln mit topcoat


----------



## Webranger (26. März 2013)

Das topcoat noch zusätzlich zu dem hier http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110976448101&globalID=EBAY-DE

Gruß


----------



## Christine (26. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Moin,

mal eine Laienfrage: Ich dachte immer, für so etwas nimmt man Epoxidharz


----------



## wuugi83 (26. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

epoxi lohn im teichbereich nicht
 da noch mehr temperaturen über einen längeren zeitraum von nöten ist zu dem ist die dosierung von harz und härter immer genau einzuhalten da es im additions verfahren aushärtet für jedes härtermolekül ist ein harzmolekühl . als schnell spachtel der in 5 min hart wird kann ich mir noch vorstellen aber preislich würd jeder sich ehr an poleyster halten .


bei einer 225gramm matte mach eine schicht mehr .....


----------



## Webranger (29. März 2013)

Boah ich will anfangen aber es ist einfach noch zu kalt in der Garage!

Habe alles da was ich Brauch außer die passende Temperatur 

In diesem Sinne Ho Ho Ho  frohe Ostern


----------



## wuugi83 (30. März 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

habe am mittwoch bei der Deutschen Bahn eine lock flicken müssen bei 8 grad in der werkshalle hab den härteranteil erhöht auf 4% und punktuell mit einem föhn aufgeheizt hat sehr gut geklappt .... im anschluss ganznormal lackiert


----------



## Webranger (2. Apr. 2013)

Ich hab ja nichtmal 8 grad in der Garage


----------



## Webranger (25. Apr. 2013)

So langsam ist es warm genug und im Garten ist das gröbste gemacht. 

Hab nur noch ein Problem! Wie Misch ich die zwei Komponenten an? Bzw wie mess ich das? Briefwaage, Messbecher, nach Gefühl, .....?

Kann mir da einer nen Tipp geben bitte


----------



## Kitara (26. Apr. 2013)

Ich hab alte Küchen-Behältnisse genommen die ich nicht mehr brauchte und ne alte Küchenwaage (leg entweder was drauf zum schutz oder schmeiss sie danach weg, tropfen wird man meist).

Denk an Mundschutz und Einweg-Handschuhe!!! 

Hab unsren Teich und Bachlauf mit Epoxi gemacht. Verarbeitungszeit war ca. ne halbe Stunde bevors zu hart und klebrig wurde.


----------



## Kernie23.8 (26. Apr. 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Es gibt auch noch Sprühspachtel! Der braucht 10 Grad +


----------



## Webranger (7. Mai 2013)

Noch ne frage wo ich nicht weiter komme. 

In der produktbeschreibung des Klebers steht:

   Mischungsverhältnis:
   100 Gewichtsteile Harz mit
   1 bis 3 % Härter. Abhängig von der 
   Umgebungstemperatur. Je wärmer umso
   weniger Härter, je kühler umso mehr Härter

Jetzt dachte ich so nen Becher zum mischen wäre voll toll weil ich nichts wiegen muss, aber die Beschriftung verwirrt mich mehr als das sie hilft. 

















Welche Skala muss ich nun benutzen um es so zu mischen wie es in der produktbeschreibung steht?

Gruß danyel


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Gar keine. Du brauchst eine Waage. 
Auf 100 g Harz kommen je nach dem 1 bis 3 g Härter.


----------



## Webranger (8. Mai 2013)

Hab jetzt 100 ml und mit Spritze 2ml härter drauf. Hoffe das passt auch!?

Ist jedenfalls erste Lage drauf, morgen weis ich mehr.


----------



## Webranger (9. Mai 2013)

Zwei lagen außen und eine von innen!

Reicht das oder sicherheitshalber noch eine von innen dazu?


----------



## Webranger (11. Mai 2013)

Sieht soweit alles Super aus!

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Topcoat und bis dahin kann ich noch nicht weiter machen.

Dafür heute einen Teich aufgelöst und Bruchstein, Filter und Pumpe bekommen.


----------



## Webranger (14. Mai 2013)

Topcoat ist drauf! Damit sollte ich, wenn ich nichts übersehen habe, der Teich dicht sein und dieses Thema am Ende. 

Danke allen für die Hilfe


----------



## Webranger (16. Mai 2013)

Zu früh gefreut  

Gestern Teich eingebuddelt und Wasser drin gehabt. 

Heute halb leer fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Webranger (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Reicht es wohl wenn ich an den Stellen wo ich schon geflickt habe, anschleife und noch eine großzügige dicke Schicht Topcoat drauf mache? oder wie würdet ihr da jetzt vorgehen?

gruß und danke danyel


----------



## Limnos (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: GfK Teichwanne flicken*

Hi

Wie groß ist die undichte Stelle? Ist die Umgebung eben oder gekrümmt? Ein Flickmöglickkeit ist ein Stück Teichfolie mit einem Kleber auf Teerbasis (gibt´s in Kartuschen wie Silikon) am besten außen und innen auf die undichte Stelle setzen. Bei gekrümmten Flächen die Teichfolie mit einem Heißluftgebläse weich und flexibel machen, ebenso die Klebemasse. Danach mit einem kalten, nassen, geknäuelten Lappen fest andrücken und eine Zeit den Druck fortsetzen. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Webranger (10. Juli 2013)

Ist schon dicht! Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort!

Beim einschlämmen hat sich das Becken verzogen und ist gerissen.

Hab es dann angeschliffen und mit GfK geflickt.

Ist nun seit 9 Wochen dicht


----------

